# Videos > Instructional Videos >  How to make fire using Handdrill

## MountanWolf

Hey!

Here is the video on how to make fire using handdrill. My younger brother (age 19) is making fire and i'm filming. The notch is already created. The wood used here is: horseweed spindle + basswood board. For tinder we used pine needles. The video was created 27th december it was realy cold and needles were bit moist so it takes bit longer to blow the tinder in flames  :Devil2: . 

Here is the list of woods for spindles and boards witch we found to be good for hand drill method.

Board woods:
Basswood - one of the best woods for board
Aspen - works nice aswell
Willow - hard to make ember

Spindle:
Horseweed - works great
Mullein - works nice aswell
Cattail - I've heard its good but I haven't managed to make ember with it yet

----------


## crashdive123

Another good video.  Thanks.  I like your choice of music in both.

----------


## Rick

That was outstanding. Have to give you some rep for that. When it's cold and damp it's hard to get a fire going with a lighter. You did very well!

----------


## rwc1969

Good stuff!

----------


## Rick

I've watched this thing over and over. I'll tell you. I'm just blown away how fast you make that thing work. You should be rightfully proud over that. Very good job. I'm truly impressed.

----------


## your_comforting_company

It's cool to see how widespread some of the materials are. Horseweed is one of my favorites.
Another very nice video. Thanks!

----------


## Ted

:clap:   My hat is off to you young sirs!  And I will have you know, I never take my hat off me bald azz head in the winter!

BTW ...Welcome to the forum!

----------


## Batch

Another excellent video. I look forward to more from you in the future.

----------


## danmc

Did you do anything to make the pine needles fluffier like pound them with rocks or (Dan hangs head in shame for saying it) leave them in the road for cars to drive over a bunch?  Nicely done video.  Thanks for posting it.

-Dan

----------


## MountanWolf

@dan

Nope.. i just used as i found them in the forest  :Smile: 
But its easier to make fire if u smash needles with rocks  :Smile:

----------

